# usb2 to usb3



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi,

If you have a mobo with usb2 and a case with usb3 front port can you use a adaptor to connect the 2 and run at usb2 speeds?

Thanks.


----------



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

that`s a mobo with usb2 header


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Short answer... Yes.

USB 3.0 is fully backwards-compatible with USB 2.0. They sell header adapters for that purpose. 

Motherboard USB 2.0 9-Pin to USB3.0 Type-A Cable Adaptor - modDIY

Keep in mind the USB 3.0 specific connectors will end up as no-connects. And USB 3.0 devices will default to usb 2.0 specs when being used.


----------



## derwood (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi,

not quite what i was thinking. 

but i think the link below is the 1 I need ?

USB 3.0 19 Pin to Front Panel towards to USB 2.0 to Motherboard 9 Pin Cable New | eBay

i have a board which is usb2 and wish to use a antec 302 which has usb3 front port which header does not fit to the board

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, it is the same type as the one I linked to you.

The USB 2.0 connection attaches to the motherboard header and the other to the USB 3.0 connector. 

As I stated. The front USB ports will not function as USB 3.0 ports since they will only be connected to a USB 2.0 host bus.


----------

